# 10 Gallon Tank - Stocking Tips?



## asteria (Apr 6, 2012)

Right now, I'm looking at:
1 dwarf gourami
6 neon tetras
1 sunset platy
6 ghost shrimp

According to AqAdvisor.com...
Recommended temperature range: 73.4 - 77 F
Recommended pH range: 6 - 7.5
Recommended hardness range: 5 - 15 dH

Recommended water change schedule: 27% per week.
Your aquarium stocking level is 95%.

Does that all sound about right? Or does anyone have better suggestions?

Thanks so much!


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

I wouldn't do the dwarf gourami in a 10g or the platy with the neons. Do you plan on having plants in this tank?


----------



## asteria (Apr 6, 2012)

ladayen said:


> I wouldn't do the dwarf gourami in a 10g or the platy with the neons. Do you plan on having plants in this tank?


Really? Just out of curiosity, why are platys and neons incompatible?

No to the plants.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Fish with different water parameters do not always work together, depending. Livebearers like platy must have medium hard or harder water with a pH above 7. They will not last long otherwise. 

Neon Tetra is a soft water fish, and it will only be in the best health if it is in soft and slightly acidic water. While neons are often maintained in basic (pH above 7) and medium hard water, they do not live a normal lifespan simply because of the effect of the hardness. They have to work harder to function and it wears them down and stresses them.

The gourami is soft water too, though it will manage in slightly basic water. However, i would not put a dwarf gourami in a 10g, and not with fish like neons that will usually nip its fins and in a small space this can become even worse. There is also the issue of the disease common with this species, you can read about that in the profile (click the shaded name).

I would recomend some live plants; the benefits cannot be overstated. And if you intend fish like neon tetra or similar tetra, plants will be appreciated by them too. As it would by the gourami, except that is not advisable in a 10g.

Last, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

Byron.


----------

